# DIY side bunks?



## CodyPomeroy (Sep 20, 2012)

I have seen a lot of people add guide-ons, but has anyone made their own side bunks? If so I would like to see pics and hear about how you did it?


----------



## spotco2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lots of folks use ladder stabilizers cut in half and bolted to their trailer with U bolts. Stabilizers are about $30 at Home Depot.

You can buy a kit with 4 guide post, 2 carpeted bunks and hardware from places like Academy Sports for about $120.


----------



## New River Rat (Sep 22, 2012)

I used some composite baluster material from a home cheapo store, and scrap metal I had laying around. Used stove bolts on the comp so there's no rough head to deal with. Four "U" bolts, here ya go. Screws from the bottom hold the baluster together.


----------

